# Ohio Rides 2016



## partsguy (Mar 3, 2016)

We had fun last year, now SPRING is just around the corner. Are there any local members who want to meet up this year for some vintage riding?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 6, 2016)

Would like to if in SW Ohio area


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm open to that. I think we had a ride down there last year but I couldn't make it.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll get a schedule together. If anyone has any input, feel free to suggest.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> I'll get a schedule together. If anyone has any input, feel free to suggest.




Perhaps, after Easter, we can catch the trail at Tailorsville Dam in Vandalia, and follow it into historic downtown Tipp City and rest and chat in the park?

Is there a trail up north around New Bremen?


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2016)

These bicycles are meant to be ridden...  Any ideas?


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2016)

How about these ideas, for either JUNE 4th or JUNE 11th:

- Ride to Air Force Museum
- Ride through Young's Dairy (we could do this in August, for the classic truck show)
- Ride through Carillon Park
- Any ideas for southern Ohio?


----------



## benmcjamin (May 23, 2016)

partsguy said:


> How about these ideas, for either JUNE 4th or JUNE 11th:
> 
> - Ride to Air Force Museum
> - Ride through Young's Dairy (we could do this in August, for the classic truck show)
> ...




the air force museum would be a cool one
that classic truck show sounds awesome too!!!


----------



## partsguy (May 27, 2016)

benmcjamin said:


> the air force museum would be a cool one
> that classic truck show sounds awesome too!!!




What date(s) are open for you all? Even if it's just you and me, it's a start!


----------

